# Media Share - what is the maximum video rate supported?



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

I finally got TVersity to stream my .avi videos (after uninstalling version 1.9 and installing 1.8), but now when I play them, they usually - though not always - stop in the middle with an onscreen message saying "filename has exceeded the maximum video rate supported," which begs the question: what is the maximum video rate supported?

The Properties tab for the .avi files lists frame size as 720x480, data rate 27781kbps, total bitrate as 28805kbps, frame rate 29 frames/second, audio bit rate as 1024kbps. Video codec listed as DV-AVI (shot on a Sony Handycam).

Can anyone help me out? Any way to get these to play all the way through? Thanks.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

I'm not sure there is a defined limit. The message originally said 10 Mbps, but I have found that bitrates around 5 Mbps work and those around 7 Mbps only work _sometimes_. When Media Share first came out it was somewhat higher


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Using MediaTomb and ffmpeg for transcoding, I have the bitrate set to 7000k. That seems okay for Mediashare to my HR20-700, but so far, my HR24-500 has turned up its nose.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

Is there a way to set the bitrate output in TVersity? Then I could at least test out some various bitrates to see what the threshold is.

Or is there a way to at least see what bitrate output TVersity is sending out to my HR21?


----------



## mattclarke (Jun 22, 2010)

Is there any update on this?

My H24's will not play any of my AVI files. DVD rips or downloads. Each time i try to play a movie, there is an error stating that audio will not sync and gives me an option to play the video without audio or cancel the request. If i select 'play without audio' the box attempts to play the video then returns the error of exceeding max size.

anyone have any thoughts on this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm sad to say thing but realistically you might be happier with a different media streamer than the H24.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm sad to say thing but realistically you might be happier with a different media streamer than the H24.


Sage advise for sure..........

As FYI...here is old thread on How-To: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=148908
Maybe some good data in it on video formats....basically MP2TS w/LPCM audio is my underastanding of DTV DVR codecs.

Ironically, we've been talking about Media Servers on this thread recently: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=188847


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

It seems to be getting worse. Recently i have had some videos which Mediainfo says are around 1500 kbps drop out (usually after several minutes) with the max rate exceeded message.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

bobnielsen said:


> It seems to be getting worse. Recently i have had some videos which Mediainfo says are around 1500 kbps drop out (usually after several minutes) with the max rate exceeded message.


I have no way to verify this to be true but think about the above statement.....really may not be the "rate" the codec can handle perhaps the ability for the HRxx to buffer/stream the video feed coming in. Thus, perhaps with all the other things these boxes are limping along with trying to handle (eg. DECA, MRV, etc) that MediaShare cannot handle the "bandwitdh contention". Again, this is complete conjecture on my part but even more proof to me that unless DTV provides a focus on Mediashare that the performance will continue to suffer and the need for a dedicated NMP is needed.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

MediaShare is basically a joke . . you can use it to show jpg files. DTV isn't going to want to promote use of .avi file or netflix using the HR receivers for obvious reasons.

I bought a blu ray dvd play for about $90 and it plays netflix, youtube, pandora and avi and wmv files. I can also plug in a USB flash drive to watch an avi movie or mp3 file, or you can play them from your pc.


----------

